# Revo Toro STX reel review and Fenwick Smallmouth Rod.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the rod and reel I won in the Easter Seals contest donated by Pure Fishing. They didn't pair them up right but both are good quality and I'm not complaining. Both are great rod and reel.


----------

